# "Are you the Uber?"



## June132017 (Jun 13, 2017)

"No, i'm a Lyft."


----------



## beezlewaxin (Feb 10, 2015)

A Lyft *is* an uber. It's just another word for "rideshare".

The goal is for the word to outlive the company. Nobody will care who provides their uber.

Taser, Xerox, Uber, Popsicle, and 31 more brands-turned-household names
https://www.businessinsider.com/google-taser-xerox-brand-names-generic-words-2018-5


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

beezlewaxin said:


> A Lyft *is* an uber. It's just another word for "rideshare".
> 
> The goal is for the word to outlive the company. Nobody will care who provides their uber.
> 
> ...


Are you paul? 
No I'm the guy who showed up in the right color car with the right license 
plate at the time you ordered a ride and
I look like the picture on your app
Plus I'm really good at guessing 
strangers names
Get in the freaking car!!!


----------



## TemptingFate (May 2, 2019)

I am the walrus. googoo goojoo


----------



## TCar (Aug 4, 2019)

TemptingFate said:


> I am the walrus. googoo goojoo


Coo Coo Ca Choo...


----------



## Another Ant (Jun 3, 2019)

TCar said:


> Coo Coo Ca Choo...


Beatles lyrics must not be mutilated.

It's "goo goo g'joob."


----------



## June132017 (Jun 13, 2017)

No one else get's pissed off at this? I don't know. It's like these people don't even care and if they don't care they won't tip.


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

People for the most part SUCK!!!


----------



## June132017 (Jun 13, 2017)

How come people don't understand that Lyft and Uber are two separate companies? These people wouldn't last a minute in a gang when they flash the wrong gesture.


----------



## jfinks (Nov 24, 2016)

Ya I had a guy almost get in then he said "let me check your license plate". He checked and got in, and I asked him "is it still there?", he said yes and laughed.


----------



## I'lltipyouintheapp (Jul 3, 2019)

June132017 said:


> How come people don't understand that Lyft and Uber are two separate companies? These people wouldn't last a minute in a gang when they flash the wrong gesture.


Because most people have both apps on their phones and they use them interchangably. They use whichever one is cheapest at that moment. Because they OPENED both apps I theorize they don't remember which one they wound up choosing in the end. It's not like they work for Uber or Lyft so why expect them to remember? That's the way I look at it. I was an Uber and Lyft rider for a year or so after my car shit the bed and that's what I did.


----------



## Woohaa (Jan 15, 2017)

"I am not an Uber! I am a human being!"


----------



## TCar (Aug 4, 2019)

I am the eggman.


----------



## Wrb06wrx (Sep 20, 2017)

Nope not me..... wait 3 minutes and cancel thanks for the 5 bucks bro


----------



## BeansnRice (Aug 13, 2016)

Woohaa said:


> "I am not an Uber! I am a human being!"
> 
> View attachment 367108


John ...... Merrick.


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

June132017 said:


> "No, i'm a Lyft."


- "Are you Uber?"
- "No, I am not Uber. Uber is a money grabbing corporation. I, however, am [my name]."


----------



## Taxi2Uber (Jul 21, 2017)

What if they said (God forbid), "Are you my taxi?"


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

June132017 said:


> It's like these people don't even care *It's not "like" they don't care they actually don't care* and if they don't care they won't tip. *You win final jeopardy!*





June132017 said:


> How come people don't understand that Lyft and Uber are two separate companies? *Trivial detail. Do you try to figure out what brand of toilet paper you are using?*These people wouldn't last a minute in a gang when they flash the wrong gesture. *They are in a gang, the "rideshare boys" and you are getting flashed a sign in the form of the middle finger!*


Answered your questions for you.


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

June132017 said:


> "Are you the Uber?"


"Are you the Paxhole?"


----------



## June132017 (Jun 13, 2017)

Uber's Guber said:


> "Are you the Paxhole?"


Hahaha that probably wouldn't get me a tip.


----------



## Truelytcufrebu (Oct 9, 2019)

Woohaa said:


> "I am not an Uber! I am a human being!"
> 
> View attachment 367108


Genius! LMFAO!


----------



## SubaruLegacy (Jan 17, 2018)

No. I'm a Lyft. stop trying to open the door, I'm not your g-d car! I get that you are in hurry, please get out. My other passenger really doesn't want you in here with them.... I'm a red sedan... your phone has a picture of a blue suv....
passenger response: "you are my uber, start driving!"


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

SubaruLegacy said:


> No. I'm a Lyft. stop trying to open the door, I'm not your g-d car! I get that you are in hurry, please get out. My other passenger really doesn't want you in here with them.... I'm a red sedan... your phone has a picture of a blue suv....
> passenger response: "you are my uber, start driving!"


Just tell that this is the Uber ride to the mortuary, that'll get em out fast.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

beezlewaxin said:


> A Lyft *is* an uber. It's just another word for "rideshare".
> 
> The goal is for the word to outlive the company. Nobody will care who provides their uber.
> 
> ...


Ill have an orange coke .



BeansnRice said:


> John ...... Merrick.





peteyvavs said:


> People for the most part SUCK!!!


And UBER PROMOTES IT !


----------



## 1.5xorbust (Nov 22, 2017)

“Possibly. After you tell me your name and my name I’ll let you know.”


----------



## Cold Fusion (Aug 28, 2019)

25rides7daysaweek said:


> Are you paul?
> No I'm the guy who showed up in the right color car with the right license
> plate at the time you ordered a ride and
> I look like the picture on your app
> ...


In a previous Post of yours, you expressed confusion
over your Rating's decline ???

asked & answered ✔



Woohaa said:


> "I am not an Uber! I am a human being!"
> 
> View attachment 367108


*It's a Catch 22*
If u were a "human being" you Wouldn't be driving Uber

https://www.merriam-webster.com/dictionary/catch-22


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

TemptingFate said:


> I am the walrus. googoo goojoo


----------



## Molongo (Aug 11, 2018)

Depends, are you my UBER paxhole?


----------



## June132017 (Jun 13, 2017)

To me it's like going to Starbucks and ordering a large coffee.


----------



## kcdrvr15 (Jan 10, 2017)

Taxi2Uber said:


> What if they said (God forbid), "Are you my taxi?"


Then I say yes, get in and where we going ?


----------

